# Ysera's Traum braucht Verstärkung :-)



## Mandarinchen (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir, die kleine aber feine Allianz-Gilde Traum, beheimatet auf den Server Alexstrasza, suchen noch Verstärkung! Da wir wie gesagt noch nicht so viele Member sind, und halt immer mal wer ausfällt, suchen wir noch viele aktive Member, die Spaß an gemeinsamen Unternehmungen (v.a. Raids) und Interesse an gemeinsamen kleinen Erfolgen haben. Raidgilde sind wir keine - also wer möglichst schnell den Content durchspielen will, der wird bei uns nicht glücklich.
Ihr braucht nicht komplett T7,5 equipt zu sein, und ihr braucht auch nicht alle Instanzen auswendig kennen. Aber es wäre von Vorteil, wenn ihr schon Lvl 80 wärt, und auch schon die eine oder andere Hero Ini von innen gesehen habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So, dass ihr halt auch möglichst schnell mal mit könnt nach Naxx ;-)

*Also suchen tun wir im Moment:*

*1x Schamane (Skillung egal)*
1x Dudu (Wilder Kampf)
*1x Dudu Eule*
1x Krieger (Schutz) ---> wurde bereits aufgenommen!
*1 - 2Priester (Holy und Diszi)*
*1x Magier*

Und natürlich ist auch *jede andere Klasse gerne willkommen*!!!

Im Moment haben wir 2 entspannte Raidtage in der Woche. Donnerstags 20.30 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr und Sonntags immer etwas länger - so ca. 17.30 Uhr bis 21.30 Uhr (je nachdem wie es gerade läuft). Wir raiden Naxx.
Der Spaß steht bei uns im Vordergrund. Wir haben daher auch keinen Stress, mit dem Erarbeiten der Erfolge. Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass wir nicht hartnäckig sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt bei uns keine Anwesenheitspflicht bei Raids. Schließlich hat auch jeder ein RL.

Außer den Raids gehen wir natürlich auch Hero Inis, und es wird auch viel getwinkt bei uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Altersdurchschnitt liegt in etwa bei 30 Jahren (natürlich haben wir auch Jüngere Member), also solltet ihr euch vom Alter her auch so ab 20 Jahren aufwärts bewegen. Neue Spieler werden freundlich aufgenommen, und auch beim Ausrüstung farmen unterstützt. Sei es durch unsere Berufe, oder durch Besuche in Hero Inis.
Alles in allem sind wir ein recht lustiger Haufen würde ich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Was ihr auf alle Fälle mitbringen solltet:*

- euren Mainchar! Wir wollen mit der Gilde gemeinsam vorankommen, und nicht für andere Gilden Twinks ausrüsten!
- TS und funktionierendes Headset (und keine Scheu beides zu benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Geduld, aber auch Ehrgeiz in gesundem Maße
- Respekt und gute Umgangsformen anderen Spielern gegenüber (nicht nur gildenintern!)
- Humor (ruhig auch ewtas schwarz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- den Willen, euch aktiv am Gildenleben zu beteiligen!

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, bewerbt euch auf unserer Homepage
Wir freuen uns auf euch!
Vielleicht bis bald,

Mandarina


----------



## Mandarinchen (21. Mai 2009)

Und wieder hoch damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es denn keine Schamis, Krieger oder Ferals mehr, die entspannt raiden wollen?

Meldet euch mal, wir beissen nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandarinchen (27. Mai 2009)

Seid doch nicht so schüchtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir suchen noch, also nutzt die Chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (27. Mai 2009)

Nabend!Hört sich ja alles sehr nett an,bin aber leider Dk-Tank und kein Schutzkrieger,besteht auch daran Interesse?Hoffe auf baldige Antwort,mfg Steamhammer 1994


----------



## Mandarinchen (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Steamhammer!

Wir haben zwar schon einen DK-Tank, aber du bist trotzdem herzlich willkommen bei uns. Wir sind vor allem auf der Suche nach *aktiven* Membern, und solchen, die gut zu uns passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und momentan haben wir die Suche auch wieder erweitert.

Also bei Interesse meld dich einfach ingame, oder bewirb dich auf unserer HP!

Vielleicht bis bald,
Manda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## regrub2000 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo erst mal!

  Mit interresse habe ich euren Foreneintrag auf buffed.de gelesen und möchte  mich gerne bei euch vorstellen - im RL heiße ich Roland komme aus dem  wunderschönen Österreich (dh in den Raids war ich bisher immer der Quotenausländer  ^^) bin 26 Jahre jung. Raiderfahrung vorhanden Kara, Naxx 10 clear, Ulduar 10  tlw., Obsi 10, usw... Wie man schon sieht hatte ich bisher wenig freude mit 25er Raids mache ich bei  Bedarf aber auch gerne.

  Ich spiele aktiv 2 Chars
  Arakan Mage
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet  ... intertraum
  Heal Dudu
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet  ... za&n=Derry

  wobei der Dudu vom Equip her minimal besser ausgestattet ist für diesen ist

dank Dualskill auch Tanken möglich (Equip auf Naxx - Niveau vorhanden Erfahrung

leider noch keine^^)



  Nur um mich auch gleich klar auszudrücken - mir geht es hier primär nicht darum  die Gilde zu wechseln - darüber können wir gerne sprechen wenn ich nach einigen  Raids merke das das bei euch gut klappt bzw. die Organistion dahinter in  Ordnung ist.

  Bin zur Zeit recht glücklich mit meiner Gilde wobei die möglichkeit zu Raiden  hier eingeschränkt ist und ich dies ändern möchte. Ich bin auch nicht der  Typ der jeden 2. Tag seine Gilde wechselt - kontinuität und beständigkeit sind  für mich 2 sehr wichtige Eigenschaften.

  Es würde mich freuen wenn ich mal zu einem Raid von euch eingeladen werde damit  wir uns gegenseitig besser kennen lernen könne.

  Würde mcih freuen von euch ingame zu hören/lesen

  Roland


----------



## Mandarinchen (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo regrub!

Deine Antwort hat mir zwar sehr gut gefallen, und ich glaube auch, dass du gut zu uns passen würdest. Allerdings hab ich im beim ansehen deiner Chars festgestellt, dass du Horde spielst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da wirf auf Seite der Allianz spielen, wird daraus leider nichts :-( 

Trotzdem danke für dein Interesse an unserer Gilde!

Manda


----------



## Mandarinchen (6. Juni 2009)

Und wieder hoch damit!

Kriegertank brauchen wir nicht mehr, diese freie Stelle konnten wir erfolgreich besetzen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst noch alles gesucht!


----------



## Ordischa (10. Juni 2009)

so da sage ich doch auch mal was zu der gilde. bin jetzt seit einigen wochen bei den "träumern " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe es bisher noch nicht ein minute bereut. wenn hilfe oder not am mann ist sind sie immer da und mache mit. egal um was es geht. so schnell bin ich noch nicht an meine equip gekommen wie mit dieser gilde und es macht spass mit ihnen zu spielen und im ts zu schnacken,. ausserdem verstehen sie ihr handwerk

also von mir eine klare empfehlung für die träumer


----------



## Rathloriel (11. Juni 2009)

Ordischa schrieb:


> so da sage ich doch auch mal was zu der gilde. bin jetzt seit einigen wochen bei den "träumern "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na da schließ ich mich mal an


----------



## Mandarinchen (16. Juni 2009)

Wollte nur mal sagen - wir suchen euch noch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Suche ist aktuell!


----------



## Mandarinchen (22. Juni 2009)

So, die Suche und die neue Hp sind nun aktualisiert! Wir suchen noch, also ran an die Tasten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

